# SWF e series T1501 #202 error message



## elandsports (May 18, 2016)

I have an SWF E series T1501 that is giving me a #202 error. The distributor says is the Y axis motor and that they has so many machines with the same problem that they are out of stock for that motor and had no idea when the motors will come in. Meanwhile I have a machine unusable and nobody from SWF seems available to help. Can someone give me an advise?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Generally speaking, the 202 error means the Y motor has had it. We had SWF send us new control boards, didn't fix the problem, had to return them. Ended up buying a Y motor and that fixed it. Unfortunately, at the time it was the only motor we could find, I seem to recall it was around $800. I even tried to track down the motor itself by the part number on the side but could not find it anywhere.

Maybe Jeff (EmbroidTek) has a source?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Call me 540 553 2832 i have sources not sure who you spoke to but trust me if it is SWF i can get it.


----------



## GenaSexton (Aug 15, 2016)

EmbroidTek said:


> Call me 540 553 2832 i have sources not sure who you spoke to but trust me if it is SWF i can get it.


I replaced the Y motor at Thanksgiving 2015. Again have the 202 error, is it possible the motor is out again? Since I replaced myself SWF gives no warranty. (Is that true?)


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

GenaSexton said:


> I replaced the Y motor at Thanksgiving 2015. Again have the 202 error, is it possible the motor is out again? Since I replaced myself SWF gives no warranty. (Is that true?)


That is correct. A Certified SWF Tech has to install it for a Warranty. What model is your machine? I have a used Y Motor if you need it? I can also help you troubleshoot to see if it is the board.


----------



## GenaSexton (Aug 15, 2016)

SWF E T1501C . I purchased the motor for 912.86 to my door. Part STMO1-000001 Y-Moter (103H7823-0416) $877.18 from Fullerton CA. Can you help?


----------



## GenaSexton (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes, I could some tips to check for the board. I did receive some DOCs from ColeDesi but they did not resemble my model. (I forgot to include this in let post) I did contact them again today; gave me Fullerton, CA office phone.


----------



## GenaSexton (Aug 15, 2016)

My machine info attached. Thank you SEW much!


----------



## obeshawone (Nov 2, 2016)

Gena - were you able to get to a solution? I am currently having issues that are similar. We just replaced the board that controls the Y axis and now the error has returned. After spending $$$ this was NOT the solution. We have reformated the hard drive and reloaded the software. Did you have luck once the motor was replaced? Was the motor working and moving along the Y axis before replacement?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

obeshawone said:


> Gena - were you able to get to a solution? I am currently having issues that are similar. We just replaced the board that controls the Y axis and now the error has returned. After spending $$$ this was NOT the solution. We have reformated the hard drive and reloaded the software. Did you have luck once the motor was replaced? Was the motor working and moving along the Y axis before replacement?


I am the one who gave her the solution. Check your inbox


----------



## latin EMB (Dec 15, 2016)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I am the one who gave her the solution. Check your inbox


I ' m having the same problem , Could teh problema be resolved by formatiing and reinstalling the softhware? please help me.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

latin EMB said:


> I ' m having the same problem , Could teh problema be resolved by formatiing and reinstalling the softhware? please help me.


Sometimes that can help but about 90% of time it does not. Where are you located?


----------

